# suggestion for classified section



## anne1125 (Oct 11, 2008)

Please, please separate the Florida West coast from Orlando in the bargain and regular for sale sections.  It's not fun going through all of the Orlando's when you only want West.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 11, 2008)

not sure this is possible without a major change in the way the backend of the site works, but I will look into it.


----------

